# BERLIN | Spreeturm | 70m | 20 fl | T/O



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Spreeturm* | Mediaspree | Friedrichshain

Berlin forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799509

Official website: http://www.postbahnhof.berlin/hochhaus/

 
*Project facts*


address: Am Postbahnhof


developer: NDC Real Estate Management GmbH


architects: Eike Becker architects


floor area: 14.400 m²


20 floors of office usage












*Rendering of the old design









*(c)Eike Becker architects

*Rendering of the current design*









(c)Eike Becker architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sad, should have kept the old design, damned be the price.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Indeed.
The old design would have been a highlight for that area and Berlin ... a real eyecatcher.
But the new design isn't that bad. I like it anyway.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A new slightly different visualisation was published on the Eike Becker webside.
The building itself didn't change at all, there is just a change in the colourway.

Proposed start of the construction is next years autumn.









http://www.eikebeckerarchitekten.co...stbahnhof,-berlin-baugenehmigung-erteilt.html


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A new high resolution rendering.
There are not much differents to be seen, but some interesting details in the facade.









(c)Eike Becker Architects


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

a decent building, but with the twist it would have been special.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

...Twisting buildings suck!...déja vu!!!
Berlin is not Astana.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This building is quite beautiful. It could have been really awesome with the twist line the ones in Malmo, Moscow, and Dubai!


----------



## Alexander_M (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't really like the design, there are so many similar buildings around the world.



BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ...Twisting buildings suck!...


I agree! And I don't like this 'leaning tower wannabe' look.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

There are a lot of similar buildings around the world ... But not in Berlin.
It is going to be a solid highrise ... Not bad at all, even without the twist.


----------



## banuj_me_opet (Aug 2, 2016)

I was in Berlin but I can't remember where is this Postbahnhof. Anyway I don't like the idea of placing this building there.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Some smaller Renderings from the architects website.

http://www.eikebeckerarchitekten.com/projekte/hochhaus-am-postbahnhof.html




































(c)Eike Becker Architekten


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

It's the DDR at work again with a slight adjustment to the window treatment. Another opportunity lost. 

That said, thankfully the twisted design got voted down, or it would have been DDR at work on hallucinogenics.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Spreeturm* | Mediaspree | U/C​


BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Neuigkeiten vom Spreeturm


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The entrance does not match at all. Wish they kept the original design!


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by (c)BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

2 months ago.
There should be more progress to be seen right now.


















my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Up it goes!


















my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Update 01.06.



























my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.06.18




































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.07.18




































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

07.08.18









(c)picture by Manx


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10.08.18



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A fresh rendering of the tower.









(c)Eike Becker Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

04.09.18


dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10 floors finished ... 10 more to go.

Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram.



























Pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.09.18



dubaibobby said:


> Ordentliches Tempo beim Spreeturm - hoffentlich gehts auch bald bei Max&Moritz weiter.
> 
> von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by berlinbauboom on Facebook













































pictures by berlinbauboom on Facebook


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

28.10.18



dubaibobby said:


> Den zügig wachsenden Spreeturm sieht man mittlerweile auch gut aus der Ferne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

15.11.18


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.11.18



dubaibobby said:


> Gestern vom Klunkerkranich aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

dubaibobby said:


> Der Spreeturm müsste mittlerweile seine Endhöhe erreicht haben. (evtl. fehlt noch eine Etage)
> 
> Eindrücke von gestern
> 
> ...




















pictures by Berlinbauboom on Instagram


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

There is now an official website for this project with som enew renderings.



























(c)Eike Becker Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

02.01.19



dubaibobby said:


> Sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe, ist die 18. Etage in Bau, d.h. das Türmchen wächst noch um zwei weitere Etagen. Zusammen mit den beiden Türmen von Upside B. könnte hier bald ein nettes Ensemble entstehen. Hoffentlich gehts auch bald bei Max&Moritz weiter, die Baustelle ist seit fast einem halben Jahr tot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.01.19




































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.01.19




































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

picture by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

20.02.19



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Missed the fact that there was a webcam for this project all the time.

LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Cladding continues after a 4 month break due to "structual difficulties".









Webcam


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

21.04.19



dubaibobby said:


> Good News - Beim Spreeturm und bei Upside Berlin geht es weiter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

^^

Please tell what you find amazing about this building. Really would enjoy understanding your insights. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

keepthepast said:


> ^^
> 
> Please tell what you find amazing about this building. Really would enjoy understanding your insights. Thanks in advance.


:rofl:

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

The only things I can think of that could maybe be called "amazing" in this area are: The East Side Gallery, the Oberbaumbruecke, and Berghain. 

Certainly nothing that's been built recently or is being built.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

I also like this tower. Could be taller but the cladding looks great, simple but classic. Reminds me a bit of some Mies van der Rohe buildings.
It will upgrade this unlovely area called Media-Spree.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Darryl said:


> The only things I can think of that could maybe be called "amazing" in this area are: The East Side Gallery, the Oberbaumbruecke, and Berghain.
> 
> Certainly nothing that's been built recently or is being built.


So a wall and and a grey blob of concrete are amazing? Maybe you are in the wrong forum then.

But i agree on the Oberbaumbrücke.  It really is one of the most iconic structures in Berlin.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

maxxe said:


> So a wall and and a grey blob of concrete are amazing? Maybe you are in the wrong forum then.
> 
> But i agree on the Oberbaumbrücke.  It really is one of the most iconic structures in Berlin.


Well clearly not for architectural reasons obviously (for those two). 

-The Berlin Wall is a worldwide historical phenomenon and icon, so yes, more "amazing" then blocky boring buildings you can see anywhere.

-Berghain is "amazing" in the sense of the experience it provides and is one of the most famous clubs in the world and considered by many to be the best club in the world. It is a one-of-a-kind, only-in-Berlin place.

-Oberbaumbruecke is amazing architecturally. I've always considered it one of my fav structures in all of Berlin. 

I'd stop whining if every thing newly built in Berlin was at the level of Oberbaumbruecke.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Of course ... cultural and historical speaking both are "amazing" but given the fact that this is an architecture forum other things should be on the topic. And please don't call the Berliner Mauer an amazing structure, I know what you want to say ... historically important, but not amazing. 
In both cases the importance is not given by the architecture.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

maxxe said:


> In both cases the importance is not given by the architecture.


Ok. I do agree with you on this. Architecturally, both are indeed not amazing.

So back to the boring Spreeturm and your regularly scheduled programming...

 lol


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

The Spreeturm surely isn't a stunner but a solid addition to this area along the Spree. Until now this will be the best of the high rises in the MediaSpree
.. i don't like the white Living Levels or the Mercedes Benz building very much.
I like the facade of the Spreetum especially, looks good.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Really? Living Levels + Mercedes-Benz are my favorites in that area, for me better than the boring stuff around it.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

The Living Levels whit its fidgety facade is one of the ugliest and misplaced buildings I have ever seen. Its blocking the possibility to add a nice boardwalk at the Spree there. Its also blocking the view to the Alex with its uglyness. That bulding is so stupid there, I just want to use the Picard meme(s) … It looks like a huge piece of plastic junk at the shore. Cant understand why some people like that buidling there …


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

A kind of Miami vice style at the Spree, i like that stuff! A bit junky, yes, but much more interesting in my eyes than the depressing more or less flat sourrounding area, which was built in the last years. We should keep in mind it was the first tower that was raised up there.
I wonder what you would have preferred to be built there?


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

09.05.19



dubaibobby said:


> Wenn Max&Moritz erstmal stehen, wird das ein schönes kleines Cluster.
> 
> Beim Spreeturm wurden seit Montag zwei neue Etagen verglast, gutes Tempo für Berlin.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

25.05.



dubaibobby said:


> 24.05.
> Div. Perspektiven
> 
> Part 1
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

30.06.19









picture by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

01.06.19































































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

01.07.19



dubaibobby said:


> Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis hier alle Türme stehen.
> 
> Update heute
> 
> ...











my picture


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

17.07.19


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

31.07.19

Cladding reached the top. Just the space for the elevator is left.


















pictures by Willy


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Detail of the facade by the architects.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB1Yc8C3CiW3/


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

28.08.19



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

08.09.19



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

21.09.19



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook













































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook


----------



## SantiagoBraun (Sep 13, 2019)

Could be a little higher, but generally looks fine!


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

07.10.19



























pictures by me


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.10.19



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

the ugly duckling grew up into an ugly duck. Pity.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Darryl said:


> So will it get the funky entrance doorway, or no?











(c)Eike Becker Architekten


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4Z0W0wiGjN/

There is also a new rendering of the lobby.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4fscAOog84/


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

13.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

29.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> Schöne neue Welt
> 
> Das Upper West ist abends meist stockdunkel, offensichtlich hat man daraus gelernt - zumindest macht man es hier besser.
> Wenn künftig abends auch die Fenster leuchten wird das richtig schmuck.
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

LINK









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*




























































pictures by *BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

Ugly and boring.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------

